# Cause of cramps on 2ww



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Dear Ruth

I posted on here on Saturday as had an attack of acute cramping which were like contractions - they were making me double up and writhe around with pain and nausea. This was accompanied by terrible lower back pain too. This was on day 8 of my 2ww, and they kept coming and going for about 3 hours before subsiding.

I have been drinking lots of water and making sure I eat protein since and am very relieved they went but can't help worrying about what may have caused them and wondered what your thoughts might be.

Thanks

Jools x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It really sounded like your ovaries trying to go back to their normal size which because they are enlarged after ec can be painful when shrinking.

Ruth


----------

